# New tank?



## TDI-line (9 Mar 2008)

I am after a new tank to go in my garage, the tank will be used for storing water for water changes only. 

I am trying to source a custom built one of sizes 100cm x 60cm x 60cm, so this would be exacly half the size of my main tank (720 litre / 360 litre).

Does anyone know where i could get one built, and preferbly as cheap as possible, or any other solutions?

My local lfs has quoted my Â£240 which isn't bad.

I'll put a pump attached to a hose, then trouble free water changes, beats carrying 20 odd buckets of water through the house. 

I also looked at the same dimensions but 100cm high x 60cm x 60cm to save space, but the quote was Â£600!


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Mar 2008)

TDI,
       Why go through all the trouble and expense of a custom built tank just for water storage? Why not just get a 60 gallon plastic barrel or two  from a garden center? They even come with their own covers to keep the heat in if you want to pre-heat the water.

Cheers,


----------



## Arana (9 Mar 2008)

you can also pick up those black plastic square tanks with lids from a plumbing supplies quite cheap, the type most of us have in the loft.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Mar 2008)

You can get slimline barrels with secure tops from here, http://www.smithsofthedean.co.uk/miscellaneous.htm

The 100 litre 'slimline' barrels are good for fitting into awkward spots IME.
For 39.99 you can have one delivered to your door.  I use one for my RO water and just gave it a very good clean before using, filled it and left it to soak for a few days, then drained it and started using it.  Everything has been fine.  I fitted my own Hose pour tap to the barrel rather than a ordinary plastic job that leaks eventually.


----------



## TDI-line (9 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys, great ideas.


----------



## TDI-line (18 Mar 2008)

Just a quick update, bought 3 100 litre slim line barrels from a local garden centre for Â£20 each, result.  

Now for some proper water changes.


----------

